# SNES recommendations



## DotCommunist (Mar 6, 2013)

*posting from the 90s*

I've installed a SNES emulator and was after reccs.Ilike platformers, so I've got Alladin (oo-eer) Mario, metroid.

I'll take a punt on anything though so, reccs?


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 6, 2013)

Super Mario World
Earthworm Jim
Donkey Kong Country
Yoshi's Island
Zelda - A link to the past
Chrono Trigger


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 6, 2013)

Super Castlevania IV


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 6, 2013)

Unirally.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2013)

F-Zero


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 6, 2013)

Super Punch Out
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - Turtles In Time
Street Fighter II Turbo
Final Fight
Super Double Dragon
Super Bomberman 2
Killer Instinct
*Out of this World
*Flashback
Jungle Strike

edit: Oh, shit. Just seen you're after platformers. I've starred them above. The rest are good games, though.


----------



## Santino (Mar 6, 2013)

I recommend you learn to spell.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 6, 2013)

International Super Star Soccer Deluxe is the greatest football game ever.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 6, 2013)

MegaMan X gets a lot of love but I never played it. This video really made me want to play it, and I only watched the video because it was recommended as a guide to design games!


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 6, 2013)

Kung Fu Master.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2013)

Super street fighter II
Super Bomber Man
Cannon Fodder
Super Mario Kart
Another World

I still have a load of snes games. I got it out the other day but it was actually mind numbingly boring. Not sure how I spent so much time on it as a young man.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> International Super Star Soccer Deluxe is the greatest football game ever.


International Super Stah Soccaaah..... Deluxe!


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 6, 2013)

Redonda was unplayable.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 6, 2013)

buy a pc controller for it




but as has been said crono trigger is a friggin must


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 6, 2013)

Lost Vikings. Under-rated classic.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 6, 2013)

Breath Of Fire 2
Dragon Quest (all of em)
Final Fantasy
Illusion of Gaia
Paladins Quest
Shadowrun
Ys


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 6, 2013)

going to have to pick up a joy pad for the beatem ups. Megaman is ace tho


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 6, 2013)

got myself two xbox controllers for beat em ups


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 6, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> got myself two xbox controllers for beat em ups


 

I've got spare x box controllers. How do I plug them into a USB port?


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 6, 2013)

still saying that download a Megadrive emulator and play the greatest game of that era


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 6, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I've got spare x box controllers. How do I plug them into a USB port?


... they are USB


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 6, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> ... they are USB


 

mine are at home but im sure they had rounded bits. Will check


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 6, 2013)

ahhh  there is an adapterbit at the end


----------



## Deronda (Mar 7, 2013)

Any of the Donkey Kong titles. They're pretty addictive, especially the mine cart levels


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Mar 8, 2013)

^ the mine cart levels were brilliant. Zombies ate my neighbours was a really good game, i played it alot and never finished it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombies_Ate_My_Neighbors . Highly recommended.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 8, 2013)

Mario Kart!
Pilotwings


----------



## hiccup (Mar 8, 2013)

NBA Jam!

*He's heating up!*

*He's on fire!*

*boomshakalaka!*

etc

Also: Parodius


----------



## Dandred (Mar 8, 2013)

*U.N. Squadron*


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 8, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> ahhh there is an adapterbit at the end


 

cheers captain useful. How do I make my x box controller work with usb


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 8, 2013)

Bone it..


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> cheers captain useful. How do I make my x box controller work with usb


 
Install the driver
Plug it in
???????
Profit


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 8, 2013)

360


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 8, 2013)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors


It's basically a Gauntlet clone... but one set in the world of horror b-movies, so cheerleaders, zombies and one of the end of level bosses is a giant baby who tries to kill you with a drippy milk bottle


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 9, 2013)

Super smash TV.


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2013)

Legend of the mystical ninja

Secret of mana


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 9, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Mario Kart!
> Pilotwings


TBF Mario Kart only really comes into it's own on multi-player...


----------



## emanymton (Mar 9, 2013)

Rock and roll racing

Tip: tip don't bother upgrading to the final hovercar stick to the tank like thing you get before it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ghosts and Goblins. 

Possibly the hardest game in the world ever.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 12, 2013)

I downloaded a french ROM of Alladin and was amazed to find myself absolutely smashing it without losing a single life. Then I realised it was a hacked version where you couldn't actually die. Takes all the keyboard smashing fun out of it.


----------

